# POCO admits mistake



## peach (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.wusa9.com/rss/local_article. ... ryid=96881

this is not exactly what they reported on TV... the POCO connected the service with the "wires crossed".. service exploded.. house caught on fire.. Dominion power is "taking care of the family"... I bet "taking care of the family" (in Arlington) is going to cost upwards of $500K.

I feel like the "roaming gnome" stuck in the snow...  geez.. I wish I'd gone home for the winter (South Dakota)... much more temperate climate..


----------



## dcspector (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: POCO admits mistake


----------



## Inspector 102 (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: POCO admits mistake

I am suprised at the extent of video available from the scene. The shots are not from a helmet cam so they must have a dedicated person to document the scene on their department. Secondly, I am suprised to see the utility company there so fast. Even though they were working right in front of the home earlier, I would have guessed that they would go and get coffee before coming back to de-energize the service and collect the meter. Finally, how did the POCO impact one home only or were others affected also. What could the lineman have done to reverse a single homes wiring? Did the service drop get ripped apart? Looked like an UG service to me. Is there more to the story/


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: POCO admits mistake

I don't know about these things.

Did they connect higher voltage than expected tot he house?


----------



## peach (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: POCO admits mistake

I can't believe the service didn't blow up immediately... the POCO people couldn't have gone very far after they reconnected the service.  Since there were "downed power lines", it's probably not underground service.

Tired installers, maybe... burned down house.. definitely..


----------



## RJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: POCO admits mistake

It will be interesting to hear the final result of the cause!


----------



## Frank (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: POCO admits mistake

Article says power was cut within a minute

Likely unfused 120 V applied to the neutral.


----------

